# callin it quits for the season....



## walkalot (Oct 11, 2011)

well i've been pretty fortunate to find a lot of elk within the last several weeks, I can't seem to pick a spot and not see elk....on monday it was no different, i was making my stalk on some bulls just 20 minutes before dark, i stopped for a minute to look around and get a better bearing on where i was as it was going to be a long walk out in the dark. then it hit me, i lost my gps 

pretty embarrassing really, i sat down to take a quick break while running up to mountain to get closer to these bulls before dark and like a moron i set my gps on the ground. to make a long story short i got distracted by other thoughts and i was in a hurry to cut off those bulls.....it's still sitting wherever i took a rest lol. I looked for 10 minutes but i knew it was hopeless, i was nowhere near any trails and bushwhacked the entire way in there through horrible scrub oak, i had no idea exactly where my 'trail' was. so if anyone finds a garmin etrex vista hcx, merry christmas! i can honestly say though no one will find that sucker for a long time, if ever. it has maps loaded on it from huntinggpsmaps.com as well, even more of a present if you can find it haha. i feel like an idiot, lesson learned, never set your expensive and small equipment on the ground, gps, rangefinder, etc...

i dont need a gps really for the extended area, but i am just taking it as a sign my season is over...lots of elk out there, good luck the last few days to anyone still going out


----------



## creature22 (Jul 25, 2011)

That really sucks. I did this same thing with my range finder this year. But I was lucky, my gps trail took me back to it. 
ever sence that happened I tie my GPS to a belt loop next to my pocket.


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

I did that once with a pair of binos. I was on a very well used trail and had to stop to take off some layers, got in a hurry and walked off without the glass. About 2 hours later when it got light and I need them, I noticed they were gone. Luckily no one had picked them up, and they were waiting for me on the way out.

Look at it this way, now you know what to ask Santa for!


----------



## trout32x (Feb 24, 2010)

I was up hunting earlier this year and lost a pouch that had a digital camera, six 30-.06 bullets, headlamp, and a few other things in it. I was doing the same, bushwhacking through the oaks. I didn't know it was missing until I got back to the truck a mile and a half later.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

I ALWAYS lose (or break) at least one item a year. Sometimes it's expensive and sometimes it's not, but it just seems to happen. This year, a treestand was stolen. I've gotten so I just count on it! And it's not just a senior thing (I'm 70), it's been happening since I started hunting. Just one of the liabilities of hunting I guess.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

That's too bad Walkalot. Now you can't give me those coordinates of where those bulls are. Serioulsy though, I feel bad for you.... and I would seriously like those coordinates. I found a GPS earlier this year. We searched in vain for the owner. I know if I lost mine, I would probably cry and then get lost in the woods. Come to think of it, I have the same model vista HCX that you lost, and I don't use it much anymore. PM me, and I'll give you a super black Friday deal on it.


----------



## walkalot (Oct 11, 2011)

well at least i was already planning on buying a new gps, or it would really be more of a bummer if it was an unplanned expense...still wish i had the old one to hang onto or give to my dad. at least i backed up my maps the day before i went out, id really be disappointed without all my waypoints

nice to know im not the only dummy that sets things down, at least it sounds like most of you guys were able to find yours


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

creature22 said:


> That really sucks. I did this same thing with my range finder this year. But I was lucky, my gps trail took me back to it.
> ever sence that happened I tie my GPS to a belt loop next to my pocket.


My buddy lost his new Bushell ARC finder on the muzz deer hunt in the depths of hell called New Canyon on the Skyline Dr. He was so tired and thirsty (about 8 hrs of hiking in the thick stuff and ran out of water) that he didn't care to backtrack with his gps. I felt bad for him but didn't feel bad enough to go in and find it for him! Sucks to lose things, seems like at least every year I lose something whether it be my rangefinder last year or an underarmour beanie that fell out of my pack somehow.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

My son lost one of my Rino 120s up by Canada while hunting whitetails this year. I polled it's position with mine and pushed "take me there" button. It lead us right to it. Got lucky that time.


----------



## walkalot (Oct 11, 2011)

yeah that's a really cool feature with the rhino's, im buying a new gps wednesday, but i dont know or hunt with anyone that owns a rhino so im going with the garmin gps map 62sc


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

It's too bad that you don't have a GPS. It could probably take you right to where you lost it.


----------



## walkalot (Oct 11, 2011)

good idea............


----------

